

A Report Card on Toronto's Startup Ecosystem - buckpost
http://www.markevans.ca/2014/10/27/toronto-startup-ecosystem/

======
buckpost
Although it's still a quasi-secret, Toronto's startup ecosystem is thriving.
There is still room for improvement, particularly the need for more capital
and more support from the city.

------
mackinac
Have there been any big startup successes out of Toronto recently? Success
being a large exit or just a startup doing really well by any metric.

~~~
buckpost
Lots of good things happening in Toronto: WattPad, ClearFit, Top Hat Monocle,
CrowdCare, Interaxon. For more insight, check out this infographic:
[http://www.markevans.ca/hot-startups/](http://www.markevans.ca/hot-startups/)

